# Track / Route von der A45 Höhe Erlensee nach Isenburg



## ZJGuy (19. August 2010)

Tach,

ich bräuchte da mal Unterstützung von der "Frankfurt - Ost" Fraktion ...

Hintergrund:

Im Sommer fahre ich "relativ" regelmässg von Florstadt nach Neu - Isenburg. Erst an der Nidda entlang, dann über Griesheim / Waldstation nach NI.

Leider werden die Tage jetzt wieder kürzer, und dementsprechend muss ich die Route wohl wieder ein wenig abkürzen.

In der Vergangenheit bin ich dann (mit dem Auto) statt nach Florstadt nach Karben oder Bad Vilbel gefahren, um den Weg zur Arbeit dann so abzukürzen das ich nicht total im Dunkeln fahren muss.

Aber der Weg mit dem Auto über Friedberg nach Karben ist ein Graus - da brauche ich ja fast genauso lange als wenn ich direkt mit dem Wagen von Zuhause nach NI fahre ...

Daher meine Frage:

Gibt es einen relativ guten / schönen Weg aus dem Osten nach NI, wo:

- Streckenlänge ca 30 - 40 km
- KEINE Hauptstrassen, Wald und Feld bevorzugt (ruhiges Wohngebiet geht gerade noch so)
- Startpunkt nähe A45 (Hammersbach, Erlensee etc)

Ich liebe zwar meinen Nidda Radweg - aber wenn man meist bis um 18.00 Uhr im Büro bleiben muss schaut man sich doch für das Winterhalbjahr nach (kürzeren) Alternativen um.

Natürlich habe ich Licht am Bike, zum Anklipsen (China Brenner, sonst verschandele ich ja mein AMS 125 zu sehr ..), daher ist eine kürzere Fahrt im Dunkeln kein Problem.

Wie siehst aus, kennt da jemand eine Alternative, fährt die vielleicht sogar öfters und könnte mir (noch besser) einen GPX Track zur Verfügung stellen?

Danke,

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Speedskater (23. August 2010)

Hi ZJGuy,

Hohestrasse ab Heldenbergen/Windecken bis Hochstadt, Dörnigheim, über die Staustufe nach Mühlheim.
Ab Mühlheim den R4 bis Heusenstamm.
Und von dort wird sich sicher auch ein Radweg finden.

Verwende mal Google Maps die Satelitenbilder sind ganz brauchbar.

Wenn der Weg an der Nidda zu schmuddelig wird, fahre ich manchmal an den Main, am Main entlang bis Bischofsheim und von dort nach Karben da gibts auch diverse Varianten.

Wir können uns nach meinem Urlaub, ab dem 14.09.2010 auch gerne in Frankfurt am Main treffen, dann kann ich Dir diverse Varianten mal zeigen.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (23. August 2010)

Ab Mühlheim gehts auch durch den Wald. Erst nach nach Obertshausen, dann Weiskirchen, Rembrücken, Dietzenbach. Wenn es nach Neu-Isenburg gehen soll, Dietzenbach auslassen und direkt von Rembrücken aus dorthin. Die Radverbindungen durch den Wald sind ganz gut ausgeschildert. Habe am Anfang ein wenig herumexperimentiert bis ich den idealen, d.h. kürzesten, Weg gefunden hatte der mich möglichst wenig durch Orte hindurch oder an Straßen entlang führt.

Bin morgen früh wieder unterwegs. Ca. 06:20 Uhr an der Mühlheimer Schleusse (Staustufe).


----------



## ZJGuy (23. August 2010)

Hi Jungs,

danke für die Antworten.

Ich habe mir Eure Empfehlungen mal angesehen, und mir gleich mal einen Track auf Gpsies erstellt.

Könnt ihr Euch den vielleicht mal ansehen, und mir sagen ob das so als Strecke OK wäre (MTB ...)?

@Speedskater
Von Altenstadt (A45) bis Heldenbergen ist 

a. Mit dem Wagen ein Graus, im Berufsverkehr meist Stop & Go ...
b. mir für den Winter bis nach NI zu lang, und (wahrscheinlich) auch zu dunkel. Bin nicht so der Nightrider ...

Von daher plane ich erst einmal mit dem Wagen bis Hochstadt zu fahren, und mir dort einen Parkplatz zu suchen.

Ausbauen kann man die Strecke (Richtung Heldenbergen) immer noch ...

Alternativ könnte ich auch (von Mühlheim) den R3 bis Hanau - Ost nehmen, und meinen Wagen dort irgendwo an der B8 parken ... oder?


----------



## Speedskater (23. August 2010)

Hi Uwe,

wenn schon, dann Mädels und Jungs.

Von Hanau nach Mühlheim und andersrum, gehts einfach nur den Main entlang, kann man nicht verfehlen.

Von Altenstadt gibts auch ein Radweg nach Heldenbergen, dann kannst Du gleich das Auto in Altenstadt abstellen.  Ist aber dann noch weiter.

Womit kann man sich die Tracks anschauen?

Ich habe für Winter einen Laufrad mit Nabendynamo und eine selbstbau 3- Fach-Led-Funsel die richtig licht macht.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## ZJGuy (23. August 2010)

Ja,

die feminine Komponente ... tztztz, leider vergessen. Was wird da bloss meine Frau dazu sagen 

Den kmz / kml Track kannst du dir mit Google Earth ansehen.

Ich persönlich nutze viel lieber den MOBAC (Mobile Atlas Creator).

Ist eine Java Applikation, somit brauchst du den nur herunterladen (keine Install notwendig, es sei denn dir fehlen die Java Dateien auf dem Rechner ...).

Wie gesagt, Mobac ist mein Favorit (auch zur Generierung von Karten ...).


Von Heldenbergen bin ich jetzt noch nicht losgefahren, aber von Burg Gräfenrode. Route ist OK, aber die Anfahrt mit dem Wagen .. :kotz:

Und so richtig Spass macht es mir nicht, in der "dunklen" Jahreshälfte um 06.00 aufzustehen und um 22.00 nach Hause zu kommen.

Das hebe ich mir immer für den Sommer auf .. 

Ach ja, ein Laufrad mit Nabendynamo wollte ich mir auch schon lange zulegen. Nicht unbedingt wegen der Beleuchtung, aber um z.B. meine ganzen USB Geräte (Navi ...) während der Fahrt zu laden.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## x-rossi (23. August 2010)

welche fahrzeit erwartest du, wenn die planung fertig ist? sollte der kommende winter wieder so ein hammer werden wie der letzte, dann darfst du die zu erwartende fahrzeit gerne mit dem faktor 2,5 multiplizieren.


----------



## ZJGuy (23. August 2010)

90 min.

Sollte -Wenn - Aber ...

Spikes - Decken warten schon im Keller, aber bei solchen Schneemassen wie in diesem Jahr bleibt das Bike dann bestimmt Zuhause ... 

Gruss


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. August 2010)

Irgendwie fehlen mir die Javadateien auf dem Rechner...

Also ich brauche für die exakt 25 km von Bischofsheim nach Dietzenbach, jetzt, wenn es gut läuft, 65-67 Minuten. Die Wildschweine im Wald zwischen Mühlheim-Dietesheim und Obertshausen können das Ganze aber auch noch beschleunigen. Hatte diesen Sommer bis jetzt 3 Begegnungen mit den Viechern, immer wenn ich schon gegen 5:30 Uhr im Wald war. Heimwärts liegt mein Rekord bei 58 min.
Bei Schnee verkneife ich mir das Ganze. Habs einmal bei -12°C probiert, mir sind, als ich angekommen war und ins Warme kam, fast die Finger abgefallen. Außerdem erhöhte sich die Fahrzeit auch noch um gute 30 Minuten.

Von Hanau-Steinheim nach Mühlheim-Dietesheim (und umgekehrt) gibts noch einen kürzeren Weg, durch die ehemaligen Steinbrüche (Naherholungsgebiet). Man kann in Steinheim im Gewerbegebiet beim ehemaligen Möbel-Erbe auch sein Fahrzeug abstellen und von dort aus durch den Wald Richtung Dietesheim losdüsen.

Ja, und an der B8 bei Hanau gibt es nen Parkplatz. Ist ein beliebter Treffpunkt für (Feierabend)touren der hiesigen MTBler.

Speedskater, hast Du eigentlich auch Handschuhheizungen im Programm?


----------



## ZJGuy (24. August 2010)

Danke für die Info,

hilft mir schon weiter. Hanau - Steinheim ist mir schon fast zu nah an NI, daher habe ich mir mal heute morgen kurz (mit dem Wagen) Hanau Nord angesehen. Zum Parken bestimmt OK, aber eventuell abends zu einsam ...

Das könnte bestimmt auch das Problem des von dir genannten Parkplatzes an der B8 sein (der östlich von Wolfgang, oder?). Den Wagen den ganzen Tag im Wald stehen zu lassen, ist nicht so mein Ding ... (Gelegenheit macht Diebe ...). Zudem ist es auch abends immer ganz nett, zum Beladen des Fahrradträgers einen beleuchteten Parkplatz zu haben.

Wie siehst dann rund um Wolfgang bzw Grossauheim mit Parken aus (Waldfriedhof, Lindenauschule)? Die sollten doch "öffentlicher" sein, oder?

Ich werde mir das Ganze heute abend noch mal genauer ansehen ...


btw wenn du den Mobac nicht aufmachen kannst, welche Meldung bringt er dir dann? bzw welches Betriebssystem hast du dann auf dem Rechner?


Danke für die Tipps,

Gruss


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. August 2010)

Betriebssystem? Keine Ahnung, muss ich den Fachdienst IT fragen. Haben Netzwerk.

Ja, es ist der östliche von Hanau-Wolfgang.

Um Wolfgang oder Großauheim kenne ich mich sonst nicht so gut aus, ich kenne in Großauheim nur den großen Parkplatz am Bürgerhaus. Der ist kostenlos. Das Bürgerhaus liegt direkt an der Durchgangsstraße. Von dort könntest du auf dem Radweg am Kraftwerk Staudinger vorbei über die Mainbrücke Richtung Hanau fahren. Am Ende der Mainbrücke geht es rechts runter zum Radweg am Main.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZJGuy (24. August 2010)

uuups - die Jungs aus der IT sperren da gerne so einiges ...

Obwohl der Mobac ja eigentlich nur ein Standard Programm ist. Aber das sieht die IT oft anders .. 


Aber erst mal danke für die Tipps.

Somit habe ich jetzt mal 3 Möglichkeiten, in den Morgen zu starten:

- Hochstadt
- Grossauheim
- Steinheim

probier ich die nächsten Wochen mal aus ...

Danke,

Gruss uwe


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. August 2010)

Maintal-Dörnigheim geht auch noch. Da hat es Parkplätze direkt am Main (solange kein Hochwasser oder Mainfest ist). von da aus kann man zur Schleuse Mühlheim rüberradeln oder die Fähre rüber nach Offenbach-Rumpenheim nehmen. Kostet pro Fahrt mit dem Rad 40 Cent.


----------



## latelounge (2. September 2010)

Hi ZSGuy,

is das noch aktuell??
wenn du schon mal in auheim bist,
probier doch mal über die auheimer brücke,
is ne bahnbrücke mit fuß und radweg.
parken kannste in der brückenstrasse oder in der hanauer landstr.
schwubdiewupp biste auf der anderen main seite.
is jetzt auch nicht so dunkel da...zum parken...


----------



## ZJGuy (4. September 2010)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht dann ist das auch die Brücke die ich überquert habe.

Aber sieh selbst:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jmdyzrgepwoazcfw

Gruss


----------



## latelounge (4. September 2010)

ja genau die...


----------

